# Norcold refrigerator  gas turn off on auto



## Love2plant (Feb 9, 2020)

Norcold N611 works great on gas switch,  if on auto gas won't light,  I can hear it trying to light. AC works on auto, gas won't light on auto. 2 way switch  auto gas and off


----------

